

How to build a mobile app for Force.com using jQM and push notifications - amirnathoo
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2012/07/18/how-to-build-a-mobile-app-for-force-com-using-jquery-mobile-and-push-notifications/

======
programminggeek
Ok, trigger.io using Parse for push notifications is pretty awesome, but
jQuery Mobile is just terrible. Seriously. Save yourself a lot of headache and
use something like Kendo Mobile instead. It costs money, but saves a lot of
time and headache working around jQuery Mobile's MANY, MANY problems.

Also, has anyone had any luck using Parse.com push notifications on
PhoneGap/Cordova?

